# Black belt criteria



## Yari (Apr 30, 2003)

How many techniques did/do you have for your black belt (shodan) in AIkido.

Out school has about 40 techniques, but it's not the techniques that are important but you show that you can use then(flow , timing, stances and so on...

For our 1. kyu we have about 350 techniques (it took me nearly two hours to do...

/Yari


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm definitly NOT a blackbelt or even 1st kyu but I looked at my Aikido papers for the requirements so I could vote on your poll.

I'd say that it looks like there are at _least_ 50 techniques  (I'm not sure how many different techniques have to be done with Tachitori and Jotori and then there's Henkawaza and other stuff).  I watched 2 of the guys in my dojo take their shodan tests (awesome) and I agree that the flowing, timing, and how they blend and get ukes balance is the most important thing.  

Yep, I won't be ready for my shodan test for many years (much less 1st kyu)!  That's alright.  It's the journey that's cool and one step at a time and all that.  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Yari (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *... and all that.
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Which in Aikido is the most important part  

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (May 1, 2003)

In Nihon Goshin there are 50 classical techniques to learn before testing for shodan.  The sensei put it this way..."The technique is not the be all and end all.  Think of each technique as a letter in the alphabet that we use.  When you learn to write with it you have learned something."  I love that analogy


----------



## Yari (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *The technique is not the be all and end all.  Think of each technique as a letter in the alphabet that we use.  When you learn to write with it you have learned something."  I love that analogy *



Yes, I agree. Ifeel that Aikido is more principle than just a technique.

/Yari


----------

